# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  Justin Bieber dans le prochain Batman

## rodolphebrd

*Batman contre Superman : Justin Bieber pourrait avoir le rle de Robin*

"Il nen fallait pas davantage pour que les fans de Justin Bieber enflamment le web. Ils se rjouissent de le voir dans le second volet de Man of Steel. 

Le chanteur a propos en description  Robin ?  Il pourrait donc avoir un rle dans ce nouvel pisode. La Warner na pas confirm cette information, il est donc judicieux de la prendre avec des pincettes, mais les fans de Batman et de Superman crient une nouvelle fois au scandale sur les rseaux sociaux. Ils estiment que ce nouvel pisode ne sera pas  la hauteur du premier et la dception est dj importante."

http://www.begeek.fr/batman-contre-s...ir-role-104124

 ::fleche::  Et vous ?

Pensez-vous que cela soit une bonne ide ?
Vous avez le choix entre non et non....

----------


## Deadpool

Je crois qu'il va y avoir une vague massive de suicides chez les fans de Batman.  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Pensez-vous que cela soit une bonne ide ?


Si c'est un Robin muet et qu'il sert principalement de punching-ball, je ne dis pas non, sinon, je compte boycotter le film.

----------


## bob633

Moi je trouve a ridicule.

Un chanteur reste un chanteur, marre de voir tous ces gus se retrouver dans des films ... cf Rihanna dans Battleship, elle est ridicule. Justin Timberlake qui joue dans beaucoup de films, etc etc

Boycotter le film ... je pense pas. Critiquer, oui surement.

----------


## Loceka

> Un chanteur reste un chanteur, marre de voir tous ces gus se retrouver dans des films


Ah ?

Pourtant Bruel, Aznavour, Montand, etc. s'en sont plutt bien tirs dans leurs films je trouve...

----------


## Invit

Canular...

http://movies.cosmicbooknews.com/con...x-funny-or-die

Il sait plus quoi inventer pour crner devant les filles  ::mouarf:: 

Steph

----------


## bob633

> Ah ?
> 
> Pourtant Bruel, Aznavour, Montand, etc. s'en sont plutt bien tirs dans leurs films je trouve...


On parle l d'un film fantastique (ou action plutt)  gros budget, et surtout avec une grande attente des fans.

Pas d'un petit film franais ... que je n'ai pas du tout aimer d'ailleurs dans la majorit.

Aprs c'est un avis perso ... comme tout le monde ici  le sien  ::ccool::

----------


## Loceka

J'oubliais que la performance d'un acteur avait  voir avec le budget du film ou son nombre de fans.

Excuse-moi, je suis novice en cinma et je me dois de m'incliner face  tes arguments et ta sagacit (arf, 4 syllabes, dsol  ::(: ).

----------


## rodolphebrd

Bien vu IP_Steph  ::ccool:: 

Il n'en reste pas moins qu'aujourd'hui entre et info intox il est difficile de s'y retrouver.

On annonce quelque chose, on la teste sur les rseaux sociaux en effectuant un sondage gratuit, puis on confirme ou infirme la chose dite.

Tout devient trs volatile et la parole donne n'a plus aucune valeur.  ::?:

----------


## bob633

> J'oubliais que la performance d'un acteur avait  voir avec le budget du film ou son nombre de fans.
> 
> Excuse-moi, je suis novice en cinma et je me dois de m'incliner face  tes arguments et ta sagacit (arf, 4 syllabes, dsol ).


Hum .. je vais passer au dessus de l'ironie de ton message ...

Je pense que tu n'as pas compris ce que je voulais dire par mon message prcdent.

L on parle de Bieber, un gamin accro  la coque et au cannabis, il a rien  faire dans un film.

----------


## Tellen

> L on parle de Bieber, un gamin accro  la coque et au cannabis, il a rien  faire dans un film.


C'est trs bon les oeufs  la coque  ::mouarf::

----------


## clairetj

La trilogie ralis par Chritopher Nolan et avec Christian Bale dans le rle du chevalier noir tait et est quand mme d'un niveau assez incroyable. 

Enchain tout de suite dernire (enfin quand je dit tout de suite, il y aura au moins 2 ou 3 ans entre la sortie en salle de the dark knight rises et le prochain batman) est, je trouve, assez hardcore  faire tant la qualit de la trilogie est incroyable. Je trouve que c'est un trs gros risque de prvoir aussi vite un nouveau Batman (sans parler du choix de l'acteur) et en plus vouloir le coupl avec Superman qui a fait un reboot, cela ressemble surtout  une volont de faire des l'argent sans vraiment penser aux fans ou mme  l'univers Batman

----------


## shadowmoon

Je pense qu'ils se "dpchent" de faire un film avec ces 2 super-hros ensemble afin de prparer le terrain pour "La ligue des justiciers". Le but final est dtre en mesure de proposer une alternative aux "Avengers".

----------


## rodolphebrd

Confronter Superman et Batman, srieusement !

Soit Superman  une combinaison en Kryptonite, soit batman  fait un stage chez Bruce Banner.

Autant comparer une fourmi avec un lphant.  :8O:

----------


## shadowmoon

> Confronter Superman et Batman, srieusement !


Je n'ai jamais parl de confrontation, mais de rapprochement. Superman et Batman sont deux des membres fondateurs de la Ligue des justiciers, ils sont donc allis, au moins dans cette histoire.

----------


## rodolphebrd

Je ne parlais pas de toi, dsol de ne pas avoir t prcis, mais plutt du buzz autour de "batman vs superman"

----------


## shadowmoon

> buzz autour de "batman vs superman"


Agitation qui est assez comprhensible, car, dans un comic (lequel ?), Batman, quip de gants maills avec de la kryptonite, affronte Superman.

----------


## Lady

Sans tre un combat  priori les rencontres Superman / Batman quelque soit les versions (comme tout comics il y a un certains nombre d'univers alternatifs) donne souvent lieu  quelques frictions (que l'on pourrait appeler confrontation). Et mme ensuite dans la ligue je crois pas qu'ils soient du genre  aller boire un verre aprs le taf.

----------


## Rayek

La rencontre entre superman et batman ne m'tonne gure, de plus vu qu'il va y avoir un film Wonder Woman, un autre Greenlanter (Peut tre un 5em film avec le 5em membre de la ligue dont j'oublie toujours le nom :p) pour finir par la ligue des justiciers.

----------


## rodolphebrd

S'ils comptent faire des films (plusieurs opus) de chaque hros de marvel, on y est jusqu'au sicle prochain.  ::mrgreen:: 

D'un autre ct certains personnages ont peu de chance de se voir ddier un film.
Je pense  :
- *Rocket raccon*



OU

- *Shuma-Gorath*

----------


## Nhaps

Batman c'est pas un super hros, il n'a pas de pouvoir.

C'est comme dire que gogo gadget est un super hros...J'ai jamais aim Batman, dans les DC comics au final mis a part Flash et Superman, le reste ne m'attirait pas.

----------


## clairetj

> Rayek a dit:
> 
> (Peut tre un 5em film avec le 5em membre de la ligue dont j'oublie toujours le nom :p) pour finir par la ligue des justiciers.


C'est pas Flash le 5me membre par hasard ??? Et d'ailleurs est-ce qu'il y a dj un film avec lui pour hros ???

----------


## Rayek

> S'ils comptent faire des films (plusieurs opus) de chaque hros de marvel, on y est jusqu'au sicle prochain. 
> 
> D'un autre ct certains personnages ont peu de chance de se voir ddier un film.
> Je pense  :
> - *Rocket raccon*
> 
> OU
> 
> - *Shuma-Gorath*


Sauf que Batman, Superman, c'est DC Comics et pas marvel  ::aie:: 




> C'est pas Flash le 5me membre par hasard ??? Et d'ailleurs est-ce qu'il y a dj un film avec lui pour hros ???


Je ne crois pas que cela soit flash, d'ailleurs flash dans la justice ligue arrive bien plus tard, comme l'archer vert (il me semble)

Edit : trouv donc la justice league c'est 7 membres au dmarrage :

Superman, Batman, Wonder Woman, Green Lantern, Flash, Hawkgirl et le martien Jonn Jonzz
C'est le dernier dont je cherchais le nom  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Glutinus

> Batman c'est pas un super hros, il n'a pas de pouvoir.
> 
> C'est comme dire que gogo gadget est un super hros...J'ai jamais aim Batman, dans les DC comics au final mis a part Flash et Superman, le reste ne m'attirait pas.


Et Iron-Man non plus. Il aurait d ne pas faire partie des Avengers ?




> Confronter Superman et Batman, srieusement !
> 
> Soit Superman  une combinaison en Kryptonite, soit batman  fait un stage chez Bruce Banner.
> 
> Autant comparer une fourmi avec un lphant.


Comme dit Lady, la confrontation n'est pas toujours d'ordre physique. Il me semble que par exemple, dans un des comics Batman connaissait l'identit de Superman, c'est son levier qui l'empchait de se prendre une tarte dans la batcombinaison.

Non, l'affrontement peut tre plus d'un point de vue plus profond, philosophique ou idologique ; un peu comme dans Batman : The Dark Knight, lorsque Batman se pose des questions sur le fait qu'il est au-dessus des lois, qu'il admire Harvey Dent au mme titre que Dent admire Batman.

----------

